# Any products other than waxes



## marsden122 (Mar 27, 2014)

Morning,

i know this is mainly about waxes on here, but does anybody have info about making other detailing products in the home brew style, not just mixing other companies products together?

Shampoo, QD Ect

Alex


----------



## B16grf (Mar 31, 2014)

Once u master the right ratio of wax making solvents polymers waxes etc QD is basically emulsification of this with water I'm developing one at moment does take time getting it right


----------

